# Encedido/Apagado localizador GPS con contacto



## DaviD_H (Nov 14, 2007)

buenas
tengo una duda. 
Tengo un camion con un localizador de flotas o localizador gps. Dicho localizador está siempre funcionando a menos que lo apague de un botón.

la idea es  integrarlo a alguna funcion de que se encienda/apague al encender/quitar el contacto del camión y olvidarnos del boton (para así evitar despistes de "esque se me olvido encenderlo").

¿Alguien lo ha hecho o sabe cómo? GRACIAS

Me imagino que necesite algun tipo de filtro de picos o algo tambien.

En fin, gracias anticipadas.


----------



## rbarriae (Dic 4, 2007)

¿Y por que necesitas apagarlo? 
¿consume mucha corriente?, no creo, a menos que esté muy mal diseñado.
¿no sería mejor dejarlo permanentemente encendido y evitarse el problema de "se me olvido encenderlo"?.

en lo personal creo que seria más conveniente que busques la manera de eliminar el botón de encendido/apagado para que nadie pueda desconectarlo. Pero claro, eso depende de cada quén.


Un saludo.


----------



## microextremo (Dic 25, 2007)

hola, tratando de entender un poco la consulta pues rbarriae tiene razón... no veo por qué se deba apagar el localizador, si es bueno debe entrar en modo de reposo cuando no está en movimiento y así no consumir corriente, aunque los localizadores modernos no consumen tanta corriente... en fin, no se si es lo mismo que deseas pero conozco de la implementación de una función que se llama "boton de partida", y funciona como los toque pluma, es decir, si no lo presionas en un tiempo determinado luego de haber girado el contacto de llave, el camión se apaga... esto para efectos de seguridad... claro que tu localizador debe tener funciones que permitan realizar esto...   

suerte


----------

